# Wireless headset with mic - i hear myself



## snorri81 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi guys.

i just bought a HP Wireless headset H8000 with mic. its USB plugged. 
im running windows 7 64bit

The problem:* I hear myself and my surroundings. *
when i turn off the mic with a button on the headset, the headset works fine, but then i cant use the mic. 

I have a Logitec headset with mic that works just fine (also usb plugged)

what i´ve tried so far: 
Tried another computer, same problem there. 
Restarted computer 
Tried everything i thought of in the sound area in control panel (Manage audio devices)
Looking for a similar problem around the web
Looking for a specialized driver at hp homepage wich doesen´t exist. 

any ideas ??


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the same issue occurs on more than one PC I would have to say the problem is in the headset. Return it for an exchange or a different unit.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Right click the volume icon on the task bar
Hit *Recording devices*
Click the microphone.. or which one shows sound when you are hearing sound through your headset
Click *Properities*
Click the *Listen* tab
Check to see the *Listen to this device* checkbox is unchecked.


If it is unchecked and you still have a problem, RMA the headset, it is faulty


----------

